

Two Solitudes (Greg Wilson on Software Engineering) - ot
http://www.slideshare.net/gvwilson/two-solitudes

======
bertzzie
I find this particular slide interesting:

    
    
      The academic system does not respect practitioners' knowledge (or timescales).
      I know whereof I speak.
      Practitioners don't understand that computer scientists don't care about building software.
      They are about the science of computing.
    

Sad but true. Most of CS class taught the theory and algorithm part (compiler,
OS, data structure, algorithm, etc) but only a little give materials about
programming and writing good code (I think it's called "Software Construction"
in Code Complete?). I never understand this, because isn't the point of
computer science (or software engineering - the course is not that different,
at least in my place) is building software? Seems like many CS people love
doing anything but programming.

I kind of hope that one day I'll learn an actual architecture design class for
example, because most of my class (both on undergraduate and graduate school)
teaches nothing about it. You are expected to write a compiler, but not graded
by your code quality. As long as your code works, you pass. It's sad.

Maybe we should start teaching about programming and Software Construction
early, so we can actually talks about architecture and good code on OS or
compiler class.

